# Jeepers Creepers Collectors Edition - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=72553[/img] 
*Title: Jeepers Creepers Collectors Edition* 

*Movie:* :3stars:
*Video:* :4stars:
*Audio:* :4stars: 
*Extras:* :4stars: 

*HTS Overall Score:*76




[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=72561[/img]*Summary*
“This is where girls are smarter”! Uttered by Trish (Gina Phillips) early on in the film, this simply, yet funny, line pretty much sums up MOST horror movies. Her brother Darry (Justin Long) decides to go back and check out a creepy old church where a hulking beast of a man just was seen tossing what looked like a wrapped body into a pipe that led underground. Most sane and logical people would call for help and get OUTTA there, but NOOOOOOO, Darry has to be curious and check it out. Well, as logical as that is, we wouldn’t have a horror movie if people acted logically. “Jeepers Creepers” is one of those early 2000 era horror films that came about just as Justin Long was entering his popular phase. It’s not a terribly inventive film and almost feels like TWO different films put together, with the first half being a creepy stalker type film, while the second half veers directly the other way with a creature feature slasher type direction. 

Brother and Sister Trish and Darry are headed out on a trip across country in Trish’s beat up jalopy when they both nearly get run over by a maniac driver in a beat up old truck. Thinking they had seen the last of him after he passed them top speed, the two run across the truck once more on the side of the road as they see the driver toss something down into a pit. Like most stupid teenager, the girl wants to get out of there, but Darry just HAS to go back and investigate. Upon closer inspection the two find out that there are HUNDREDS of bodies strewn underground, all sewn up and stitched together like dolls. out and leaving dodge, the two make it to the nearest town where they try and get help from the local police. 

While at the diner the two get warned from a mysterious old lady (played by Patricia Belcher) to just get away, but is soon dismissed when she stouts spouting nonsense. The cops of course don’t believe Darry and Trish, rolling their eyes at the thought of hundreds of corpses just down the road, but dutifully follow them out into the countryside where the monster is now waiting for his prey. Here is where the movie turns at a right angle and shoots off into another genre. The first half of the film really feels a lot like “Joyride” where a giant hulking and unseen driver is stalking his victims. But when we get out to the farm the movie goes completely into the creature feature genre as we find out that this hulking man is not man at all. Now it’s all on HIS terms as he finds his victims and dismantles them one by one, until there is only one conclusion left. No one is going to make it out in one piece. 

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=72569[/img]“Jeepers Creepers” is a movie that is at conflict with itself. On one hand it tries to be a moody horror thriller like “The Hitcher” or “Joyride”, with an unsuspecting pair of travelers are haunted by a psycho. However when we realize the true identity of the mysterious man the movie turns into an awkward and slightly rushed slasher film. Patricia Belcher does her best to fill in all of the back story, but even then we’re not entirely sure just WHY the monster is killing his victims and dismantling them. We get the old “he needs to come out and feed every 23 years” line, but past that and the explanation of his eating lungs to breathe, a heart to pump blood etc. we really don’t get a handle on the character much. Since the movie is really only 2 main characters and the rest being side characters, even the slasher part of the movie is rushed with only 2 main characters to really get eaten. 

Justin Long and Gina Phillips do a good job of being the dumb teenagers that get caught up in something they REALLY should have stayed out of, but the rest of the cast is your standard cookie cutter horror snacks. Cheap acting and get dispatched way too fast. Patricia Belcher is fantastic in what little bits she does, but she is heavily underutilized and I felt the movie could have used with another 20 minutes or so and have her be a more prominent player. Still the movie is a fun little horror film, and one that actually creeped me out as a I was a fairly new convert to the horror genre at the time. 





*Rating:* 

Rated R for strong sexual content, graphic nudity and language



*Video* :4stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=72577[/img]“Jeepers Creepers” was given a new transfer thanks to Scream Factory and it definitely shows when comparing it to the older MGM Blu-ray double feature that I have on hand. It’s not a massive jump, but the image is a little sharper, the grain a bit more defined and due to some contrast boosting just a bit more visible. The original MGM Blu-ray was always just a TAD dark, and the contrast boosting helps clear up some of the darker bits and show off a little more detail. However, that boosting comes with a consequence and that consequence happens to be the skies looking a bit dull and under saturated and flat at times. Blacks are solid, and show off some nice shadow detail in the underground “house of pain”, but sometimes they also look a bit grey and washed out as a result of the boosted contrast. Sadly this isn’t the giant boost we were all hoping for from a new 2K scan, but the overall uptick in color saturation and clarity is more than enough to boost this film up from a 3.5/5 score rating that I held for the original release up to a 4/5 image. 








*Audio* :4stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=72585[/img]Scream has given us the standard options that they usually provide of the 5.1 DTS-HD MA mix, as well as 2.0 DTS-HD MA lossless track as well. The 2.0 track is great, but easily outclassed by the more immersive and intense sounding 5.1 lossless experience. The dialog is never under any doubt as being top notch, and comes through cleanly and precisely. The soundstage is wide and really natural sounding, with deep LFE adding to the more intense moments with the creeper, as well as a technically sound surround field. Ticks and creaks from the creeper bouncing around on cars comes through fantastically on the back end and the roar of the old beater car the two kids are driving is perfectly audible form all directions. The LFE is intense, but never as powerful or vibrant as some other tracks I’ve sampled in the horror genre, feeling just a bit constrained at times. 





*Extras* :4stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=72593[/img] 
• Jeepers Creepers: Then And Now 
• From Critters To Creepers 
• The Town Psychic 
• Behind the Peepers 
• Deleted Scenes 
• Trailers 
• Still Gallery








*Overall:* :3.5stars:

“Jeepers Creepers” is an odd, but entertaining horror film that went even more bizarre in the sequel. Even though MGM released the film in a standalone package as well as a double feature with the sequel, Scream Factory’s release is the best edition to date, not just because the 2K remaster adds a slight boost to the picture quality, but because of the entire second disc FULL of special features not available on the prior releases. This is a true collector’s edition with a good transfer, reversible cover art, and a second disc of goodies to dig into. Sadly the original art poster that Scream was offering on pre-order is all sold out, but still that shouldn’t deter you from getting a very solid collectors package. Recommended 


*Additional Information:*

Starring: Justin Long, Gina Phillips, Jonathan Breck
Directed by: Victor Salva
Written by: Victor Salva
Aspect Ratio: 1.85:1 AVC
Audio: English: DTS-HD MA 5.1, English DTS-HD MA 2.0
Studio: Scream Factory
Rated: R
Runtime: 91 Minutes 
Blu-ray Release Date: June 14th, 2016




*Buy Jeepers Creepers Collectors Edition Blu-ray on Amazon*




*Recommendation: Recommended ​*







More about Mike


----------

